# Morcott Tunnel-Oct '12



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

The Wombat and myself decided to visit remaining two tunnels in our area that we hadn’t been to. We decided to go to Morcott, thinking it’d easier, as my accomplice had been in the early nineties and experienced no problems at all.
Morcott Tunnel was on the London and North Western Railway. Parliamentary approval was gained in 1846, but by the directors of the London and Birmingham Railway for a branch from Rugby to Syston and Peterborough Railway near Stamford.[2] Later that year the London and Birmingham Railway became part of the London and North Western Railway. The tunnel heads towards Seaton and onto the Great Northern Railway from the west and opens up at Morcott Station heading onto the current Birmingham to Stansted Airport Line in the east. The line opened in 1851. To gain a more direct route the LNWR had built the line as a double track. Now the east end opens up into somebody’s garden and the west portal is heavily overgrown, I mean Really heavily over grown, and to add to this it is unfortunately waterlogged aswel. We thought, like thinking the “war would be over before Christmas”, It’d 5-10 minutes to get to the east portal. In hind sight, take wellies and a machete to get through the over growth. It took us over an hour to get there and it was worth it.

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





Cheers for looking
​


----------

